# News Forum?



## Ceicei (Aug 18, 2003)

Would there be a possibility of Martial Arts News Forum?  

This would be where users can submit the URLs of interesting Martial Arts related electronic news (such as the one indicated in General Martial Arts about the Black Belt in a Wheelchair) or to reference to newspaper name, title, and page number?

It would call attention to news-worthy articles about people in martial arts in different locations of the world.

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (Aug 18, 2003)

Would a forum like this get enough use? It'd be necessary to keep it relatively chatter-free, or at least insist that every thread start with a legitimate news article.

I know that I would not have wanted to miss the article you mention and being able to isolate them has some value.

See also this thread in The Library.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 18, 2003)

I was thinking more along the lines of ordinary martial artists--a spotlight or blurb on an achievement.

Not on a sstudent being killed or a celebrity being involved, or an organization picking up training seminar.

- Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2003)

The ideas a good one.  The question lies in would it be used, or would those tidbits still be primarily posted in their related areas?

If enough people indicate they would be interested in a seperate forum, we will consider adding it.  :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 19, 2003)

It would have been nice to have news-worthy individual achievements gathered in one place instead of scattered around in various forums (which would make these gold nuggets hard to find).   Sometimes it would be nice to feel a warm-fuzzy or a wow-amazing.  It would possibly be motivating for some of us to read.

Packing it in with other articles that are sometimes bad news or of miscellaneous items (organizational, celebrity, murder stories, training seminars) would lessen the impact, I think.

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (Aug 19, 2003)

Yes, but how often do the good-news stories appear? I'd think it'd have to be _all_ news, not just good news, or the impact would be lessened as people wouldn't think to check it for the rare posts that appeared in it.

Just my thoughts!


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 19, 2003)

How many hits do you expect to make it a viable forum?  

What's wrong with an all-good articles forum?
I think people may like it that way, but of course, you do run a website business.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 19, 2003)

Besides, as arnisador noted, we already have a thread in The Library that covers all news under the sun related to MA.  I was thinking of sifting all the chaff from the good stories.

- Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *How many hits do you expect to make it a viable forum?
> 
> What's wrong with an all-good articles forum?
> ...



Theres nothing wrong with the idea.  The question is, 2 fold:

1- Will people read it?  A forum that gets only a few views a day is not a good use of our space.  If it saw a lot of views, then it would be a good use.

2- Will it get enough traffic to justify a seperate forum?  1 thread a week is not IMHO enough to justify a seperate forum.  Now, if it was a few a day, that would be a better justification of the space.


I agree though, for a news only forum, it should be both good and bad news.  Sometimes, the bad news is also very important.

:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

In the most unoffensive way people tend to not really care about good news as much as they do about bad news. Hence why Newspapers are usually full of breakups or deaths or so on. I think the idea is really cool, good for keeping up to date with the MA world and stuff and would be used pretty well. And if anything its got to be used more then the Religeon forum


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm thinking about it and a food forum would be great as well, just sharing recipes from all the places and cultures that our martial arts are from. I know everyone has loads of recipes and I would certainly use it a lot. 


Credit for this idea really goes to Tess, cuz I got the idea from one of her threads in the locker room


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 19, 2003)

I like the news idea butonly for the posting of links no responses allowed.
Food thread maybe out of the locker room I'm not sure if it needs a full fora


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *I like the news idea butonly for the posting of links no responses allowed.
> Food thread maybe out of the locker room I'm not sure if it needs a full fora *




I disagree, theres more then enough people on here, so dont try telling me that 90% of them cant cook. I think it would fill up well and rather then just get lost so no one else can find it, will always be there for new members to come and find it and add there own. Im pretty sure it would be used and used well, sides, I need some new stuff to try out in my kitchen


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2003)

I like the idea of a food forum, however I also dont think it'll take off.  What we can do is see how the 'kitchen' thread takes off in the locker room, and act accordingly.  If it takes off, I'll consider addin a sub forum to the locker room.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I like the idea of a food forum, however I also dont think it'll take off.  What we can do is see how the 'kitchen' thread takes off in the locker room, and act accordingly.  If it takes off, I'll consider addin a sub forum to the locker room. *




I disagree, I believe there is deffinantly enough matiera in this forum to bring together our own Martial Talk Cookbook one day.......but yeah, see how the Kitchen Thread goes and then we will see. And in any case, its GOTTA be better then the Religeon forum


----------



## arnisador (Aug 20, 2003)

http://mdn.mainichi.co.jp/news/20030819p2a00m0dm003000c.html

"Judo throw saves man from bold bear"


----------



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2003)

Any more comments on the possible creation of such a forum?


----------



## Elfan (Sep 1, 2003)

I enjoyed reading the frequent news updates at ckfonline.com waaaaay back in the day.


----------

